# Crimson Rose Training Journal



## Crimson Rose (Oct 25, 2022)

Ponies In Current Training:

1. Ella-2008 ASPC/AMHR Chestnut Tobiano Mare-I have no history of her previous training

2. Bliss-2022 ASPC/AMHR Chestnut Tovero Filly-Very little handling



First Training Session. I spent time cleaning their pasture while Bliss followed me curiously investigating the wheel barrow and mucking fork. She was so adorable cautiously following me, then trotting or cantering away when I would move from place to place. They also got to enjoy a timothy pellet snack, and I sat in my lawn chair watching them from under our trees. This week will mostly be spent getting to know them and hopefully deworm them.


----------



## Crimson Rose (Oct 25, 2022)

For the today's session, I spent time figuring out what foods Ella and Bliss likes or not likes, and how they react around them. I set the food up in pans, and also in a box as a food enrichment puzzle to see what they would do. This information will be useful for me when I go to teach them treat manners and use food in my training. I then took Ella for a short walk and dewormed her.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 26, 2022)

Off to a great start!


----------



## Standards Equine (Oct 26, 2022)

Oh fun! You'll look back in time and review where you've come from with your littles and be so surprised that they was a time they weren't yet superstars! I really appreciate your enrichment puzzle. Brain games are phenomenal for horses and donkeys in general! Last night I worked my big fancy warmblood stallion in hand. The barn we board at focuses on obstacle races, we just work in between in the space available. Last night there was a big stuffed teddy bear in the middle of the arena. lol big tough stallion became fire-breathing dragon as the teddy bear surely had teeth and would jump up and bite his legs at any moment. Eventually he stood quietly beside it, put a foot on it and walked over it without tossing it a warning kick on his way past. Funny animals! Anyways, next on your list, giant teddy bear!!! Keep posting, this is awesome!


----------



## Crimson Rose (Oct 26, 2022)

Standards Equine said:


> Oh fun! You'll look back in time and review where you've come from with your littles and be so surprised that they was a time they weren't yet superstars! I really appreciate your enrichment puzzle. Brain games are phenomenal for horses and donkeys in general! Last night I worked my big fancy warmblood stallion in hand. The barn we board at focuses on obstacle races, we just work in between in the space available. Last night there was a big stuffed teddy bear in the middle of the arena. lol big tough stallion became fire-breathing dragon as the teddy bear surely had teeth and would jump up and bite his legs at any moment. Eventually he stood quietly beside it, put a foot on it and walked over it without tossing it a warning kick on his way past. Funny animals! Anyways, next on your list, giant teddy bear!!! Keep posting, this is awesome!


That is too funny! I will definitely have to add large teddy bear to my list!


----------



## Crimson Rose (Oct 26, 2022)

Today we played a game called the grazing game from Mustang Maddy's positive reinforcement course that I took a few years ago. You basically reward the pony for calm grazing by giving them hay pellets (my reward of choice), and show them your empty hands if they look to you for food. This gets them used to a no food signal and also eating calmly beside you. Both Ella and Bliss did very well. I will continue this game for a few days before going on to my next lesson.


----------



## red.pinto (Oct 26, 2022)

Oh, this is lovely! Love positive reinforcement and mental enrichment. See you're in Texas too, and that stuff isn't really common down here, is it?


----------



## Crimson Rose (Oct 26, 2022)

red.pinto said:


> Oh, this is lovely! Love positive reinforcement and mental enrichment. See you're in Texas too, and that stuff isn't really common down here, is it?


No, it definitely isn't  I am the only one I know that does it in my area. The only people I know who do it in Texas, I met online and never in person. What part of Texas are you from?


----------



## red.pinto (Oct 26, 2022)

Crimson Rose said:


> No, it definitely isn't  I am the only one I know that does it in my area. The only people I know who do it in Texas, I met online and never in person.


Same here, LOL. I am way down south as well, so it's even more rare here. It's all about "respect" so they can track 'em cows.


----------



## Crimson Rose (Oct 26, 2022)

red.pinto said:


> Same here, LOL. I am way down south as well, so it's even more rare here. It's all about "respect" so they can track 'em cows.


Exactly! Then they have no clue what we would be able to do with our miniature horses  They are all like, why get miniatures? Just because they are cute?! LOL


----------



## red.pinto (Oct 26, 2022)

Crimson Rose said:


> Exactly! Then they have no clue what we would be able to do with our miniature horses  They are all like, why get miniatures? Just because they are cute?! LOL


And if you have a miniature, they think it's for a handy grandson to goat tie on. And that there's a big horse later on.


----------



## Crimson Rose (Oct 26, 2022)

red.pinto said:


> And if you have a miniature, they think it's for a handy grandson to goat tie on. And that there's a big horse later on.


That as well  you gotta love them


----------



## Standards Equine (Oct 27, 2022)

Oh gosh, I'm so glad I haven't experienced Texas in that way! It would definitely be a cultural adventure, which would be fun, but I think I'd probably stay away from the horse part. I really enjoyed southern California though. For the dressage horse part. But I totally agree with you @Crimson Rose and @red.pinto, positive reinforcement, taking time to be present with the horses (big or little!) and gentle training goes SO FAR in building a trusting relationship with them. Not a relationship of fear-based obedience where they'll ditch you given half a chance. 
Keep being the positive change in the world!


----------



## red.pinto (Oct 27, 2022)

Standards Equine said:


> Oh gosh, I'm so glad I haven't experienced Texas in that way! It would definitely be a cultural adventure, which would be fun, but I think I'd probably stay away from the horse part. I really enjoyed southern California though. For the dressage horse part. But I totally agree with you @Crimson Rose and @red.pinto, positive reinforcement, taking time to be present with the horses (big or little!) and gentle training goes SO FAR in building a trusting relationship with them. Not a relationship of fear-based obedience where they'll ditch you given half a chance.
> Keep being the positive change in the world!


Thank you! And yes, Texas really is like a whole other country the further you come down, haha! Slowly but surely positive reinforcment is cropping up in Texas trainers, so it is coming!!


----------



## Crimson Rose (Oct 27, 2022)

I personally really love living in Texas, and I believe that positive reinforcement will eventually pick up quick here. I think that the reason why it is taking so long is that so many people and families have horse histories here, and they tend to just do what they always have done.


----------



## Crimson Rose (Oct 28, 2022)

Today I took Ella grazing outside the pasture to spend time with her, and also to see how she would react to being separated from Bliss. She was nervous at first, but did well overall. We didn't go far, and stayed within the eyeshot of Bliss. I will be needing to separate them eventually when I train, so this information helped me in knowing how I should start working going forward. I also found out that Ella really doesn't like her legs being messed with especially the back two, so I will be planning on working on that during the next month.


----------



## Standards Equine (Oct 31, 2022)

Crimson Rose said:


> Today I took Ella grazing outside the pasture to spend time with her, and also to see how she would react to being separated from Bliss. She was nervous at first, but did well overall. We didn't go far, and stayed within the eyeshot of Bliss. I will be needing to separate them eventually when I train, so this information helped me in knowing how I should start working going forward. I also found out that Ella really doesn't like her legs being messed with especially the back two, so I will be planning on working on that during the next month.


I have SO MUCH RESPECT for you identifying that your pony is uncomfortable with something and, instead of just avoiding it, you make a plan to address the behavior! It drives me BONKERS when people say "Oh, my horse doesn't like *picking up his feet (bridling, saddling, leaving the pen, what have you) so we just don't do that." Not doing the horse any favors! Deal with the behavior. Take steps, identify, reward positive, correct negative - even if that means just not removing pressure. Correction doesn't mean beat the horse - show it who's boss... ugh!  
You keep being awesome! Your littles are so fortunate to have landed with you.


----------



## Crimson Rose (Oct 31, 2022)

Standards Equine said:


> I have SO MUCH RESPECT for you identifying that your pony is uncomfortable with something and, instead of just avoiding it, you make a plan to address the behavior! It drives me BONKERS when people say "Oh, my horse doesn't like *picking up his feet (bridling, saddling, leaving the pen, what have you) so we just don't do that." Not doing the horse any favors! Deal with the behavior. Take steps, identify, reward positive, correct negative - even if that means just not removing pressure. Correction doesn't mean beat the horse - show it who's boss... ugh!
> You keep being awesome! Your littles are so fortunate to have landed with you.


Thank you so very much! Your comment really encouraged me! I completely agree with you %100! I thoroughly believe that when you take ownership of a horse or pony that if they should leave your care they should be set up better for life then when they came to you, and that it is your responsibility. I knew that Ella especially was going to come with baggage, as she is basically a rescue, and I knew we would have to work through things. As much as I honestly want to work with Bliss more, Ella needs more of my attention right now to work through things in a calm, positive way so that she can receive the health care she needs and recover mentally. Both are doing so much better than a week ago, but we still have a long way to go!


----------



## Crimson Rose (Oct 31, 2022)

Well, today's training started out well, then took an interesting turn. I caught Ella easily for our walk, then just as we went through the pasture gate, a bee decided that it really liked Ella's legs. She stood still stomping at it, and I led her forward trying to get away, but the crazy bee followed us! I then asked her to trot away, to which she did well, and we tried to get far away, but the bee again followed us for quite a ways. I then tried to see if it would fly off by swishing the lead rope around Ella's legs and he wouldn't leave! She was awesome through the whole thing, but was getting somewhat frustrated at it constantly trying to land on her legs. Finally it landed on the ground and I squashed it with my boot. I hated killing it, but it was determined to land on Ella, and I am sure sting her. That really wouldn't have ended well. Then I grazed her for about thirty minutes, and decided to try tying her outside of the pasture for a quick groom. She told me quickly that she doesn't like tying, so we are going to have to work on that as well now. I later got out my treat pouch, timothy pellets, and clicker to get both Ella and Bliss used to the sound, and that the click marker signal means that food is coming. They both really enjoyed the game, and neither one were bothered by the sound of my clicker.


----------



## Crimson Rose (Nov 2, 2022)

Today I worked with Bliss on getting her used to the halter at liberty. I started by having her sniff it, then I rubbed it on her, using scratches as a reward. She did very well, so I then proceeded to put it on her muzzle, and then continued all the way to almost buckling the halter.  I am so proud of this smart little filly!


----------



## HersheyMint (Nov 2, 2022)

Crimson Rose said:


> Today I worked with Bliss on getting her used to the halter at liberty. I started by having her sniff it, then I rubbed it on her, using scratches as a reward. She did very well, so I then proceeded to put it on her muzzle, and then continued all the way to almost buckling the halter.  I am so proud of this smart little filly!


Smart and so cute


----------



## Dragon Hill (Nov 3, 2022)

Yay! Isn't it wonderful when our babies go along with our silly(to them) games.


----------



## Crimson Rose (Nov 3, 2022)

Dragon Hill said:


> Yay! Isn't it wonderful when our babies go along with our silly(to them) games.


Yes, it really is! She was only able to be barely touched at liberty last week, so this is such a joy to me!


----------



## Standards Equine (Nov 3, 2022)

Congratulations on your success!!!!!


----------



## Crimson Rose (Nov 3, 2022)

Standards Equine said:


> Congratulations on your success!!!!!


Thank you!


----------



## Crimson Rose (Nov 3, 2022)

I spent this morning cleaning the pasture really well, and then took Ella for a grazing walk, then introduced her to targeting. She did really well, and stayed decently calm throughout the whole process. I then took her grazing for a while longer before working on her tying. She did much better tying today, and only got irritated toward the end when she knew I was coming to untie her. She believed that I definitely could come over and untie her faster! LOL! I then worked on introducing Bliss to the target, and she was a super star at it, and loved it! I then let them rest, and came back a hour later to work with Bliss and the halter. Today she let me put it on her for a few seconds several times before I took it off again. Progress!


----------



## Crimson Rose (Nov 4, 2022)

We have had rain off and on today, with a storm coming tonight, so I just got a little session in with Bliss, but it was a really productive one! She was very happy to come up to work for scratches today as has become normal, and the few times she got nervous, she stayed right next to me. I was able to get her halter on a few times, and then she let me leave it on her for a few minutes and she stayed completely calm. I was so proud of her! She is such a sweetheart, and quick learner!


----------



## Standards Equine (Nov 7, 2022)

They're learning and succeeding quickly because they have a confident and kind leader! Horses truly don't like to have to make decisions on their own, but they really need to trust in their leadership to keep them safe and happy. You're showing that you can provide them that and they're feeling more and more confident in you. Keep being amazing!


----------



## Crimson Rose (Nov 7, 2022)

Today was pasture cleaning day, as it hadn't been cleaned in four days due to the rain, and a very busy weekend. Afterwards due to the eighty degree temperatures, and already sweaty ponies due to it, I decided it would be a nice day to just sit in the pasture with my big red camping chair and maybe groom the ponies if they decided to come over. Poor Ella hasn't seen a grooming brush in a while, and I don't think Bliss ever has so I figured they wouldn't be that interested, but I was so wrong! Bliss came right over, and after a introduction to the curry comb, decided that it was the best thing ever, and I spent the next thirty minutes grooming her all over with it. I think that it really helped her cool down, and of course take care of her itches. Ella let me groom her a little, but was too interested in taking a nap in the shade for it to last. During this I also figured out that Bliss loves selfies, and I have posted a few of her best shots for your enjoyment. LOL! The rest of the images will be posted on their Facebook page. At the end of the photo shoot, and more grooming Bliss fell asleep with her head against my chair. I absolutely love this filly, and her kind mom!


----------



## Kelly (Nov 7, 2022)

Beautiful ponies! Bliss sounds like such a sweet baby


----------



## HersheyMint (Nov 7, 2022)

Awe! What great time together. Such sweethearts


----------



## Crimson Rose (Nov 8, 2022)

We had a slightly cooler day then yesterday with a nice breeze, and I made the best of it. I started off by working with Ella on tying and targeting, then taught her treat manners which she picked up on really fast! I then continued working on treat manners while leading her around letting her graze and browse around our side and front yard. She did really well. I can tell that her feelings around me are changing, and she is becoming much softer and focused. I then worked with Bliss on targeting and putting on the halter for a few minutes, before I went inside for lunch. After lunch I worked with Bliss on haltering, rope acceptance all around her body, and then leading! All with only scratches as a reward. She did excellent, and stayed calm and engaged the entire time. I am so pleased with both of these ponies!


----------



## Dragon Hill (Nov 9, 2022)

Just curious, how do you work on treat manners?


----------



## Crimson Rose (Nov 9, 2022)

Dragon Hill said:


> Just curious, how do you work on treat manners?


I mark the behavior that I like, in this case standing calmly with her head forward or away from the treat pouch, with my clicker or a tongue click and then reward her with hay pellets  She learns this way that asking me for food never works, and that the food will come to her when she is calm. I then gradually increase the time between the behavior, and the marking then rewarding. I first teach this in protected contact from across the fence. She learned it so quickly that I could take her on a walk and practice it during the walk on the same day. Not all horses will be able to do that, it all depends on how they act around food, how outgoing they are, ect.


----------



## Crimson Rose (Nov 9, 2022)

Today was deworming day for Bliss as I felt that her training had come along far enough to try. She has never been dewormed before, or I would have taken a slower route to training her for it. She did excellent though, and took it very easily and seemed to like the apple flavored ivermectin! I then rewarded her with lots of scratches and grooming, which she loved. I then created another enrichment box with pellets for them to play with. I wish that I could have done training today as it is gorgeous outside, but I have to get things done before church tonight.


----------



## Crimson Rose (Nov 10, 2022)

Ella resting after her dental appointment today. She had a lot of issues going on in her mouth, and needed quite a bit of sedation to get them taken care of. I am so thankful for our local equine dentist coming out to work on her!


----------



## Dragon Hill (Nov 11, 2022)

Thank you, Crimson Rose.


----------



## Crimson Rose (Nov 11, 2022)

Dragon Hill said:


> Thank you, Crimson Rose.


No problem!


----------



## Crimson Rose (Nov 15, 2022)

We have been having cold and rainy weather the past few days. I tried to clean part of the pasture, but it was really difficult with everything so wet. I hope that the sun comes out soon! I was able to spend about thirty minutes with Bliss working on haltering, leading, backing, and touch acceptance on her legs. She did wonderful as usual. She is the smartest and lightest horse I have ever had the pleasure to train. She is such a joy!


----------



## Kelly (Nov 15, 2022)

Cute! But where’s the matching cat?? LOL LOL


----------



## Crimson Rose (Nov 16, 2022)

Kelly said:


> Cute! But where’s the matching cat?? LOL LOL


Here he is!  I was having issues trying to upload that picture here yesterday for some reason.


----------



## Crimson Rose (Nov 18, 2022)

Today was so encouraging! I spent the first part of the training session with Bliss accepting touch on her legs with a pool noodle and then my hands. I have felt all over her front legs before, but she has shown worry over me touching her back legs, so I thought for my safety, I would bring out the pool noodle. She did very well, even though she got nervous a few times. I was able to advance to touching her completely over all four legs with the pool noodle, then my hands, and picking up her two front feet by the end of the session! Once again with only scratches and praise as the reward while she was completely at liberty. I then got Ella out for a long grazing walk around our property. She was excellent even when the neighbors horses decided to visit. I then worked on her targeting skills before bringing out the pool noodle and having her target it. Ella has been very nervous about touch on her legs at all and has kicked at something touching her legs that startled her, so I was very cautious with her, and willing to take touch acceptance on her legs really slow rewarding with hay pellets for each small step. She did really well and stayed decently calm the whole time. I was able to touch her legs all over with the pool noodle as well as her blind side. I highly rewarded her after that with a jackpot of hay pellets. I am so pleased with both of them today!


----------



## Crimson Rose (Nov 28, 2022)

I haven't had any training sessions with the ponies in about a week due to being out of town for Thanksgiving and the weather, other than taking Ella on grazing walks. Today was pasture cleaning day before a storm hits us tomorrow, but I did make time to take Ella on a long grazing walk on our road and in the woods. She did really well, and I was able to practice leading her away from Bliss calmly, backing, and trotting her. I decided to try to fly spray her, as she was being so calm, and she allowed me to, so I was very thankful for that! I honestly had no idea how she would take it. I am hoping to get in some good training this week after the rain stops.


----------



## Crimson Rose (Dec 5, 2022)

Today I was finally able to get out, and really work with the ponies. I started off by working with Bliss on touch acceptance all over her body and then picking up her feet. I then introduced her to the hoof pick, and cleaned out her front hooves slowly, giving her plenty of breaks to allow her to build up her balance on three legs, and to reward her with scratches. Then I went to get an empty plastic feed bag to introduce to Bliss and Ella. The feed bag is kind of like a tarp material, so I thought that it would be great to introduce it to them before a tarp. Bliss is going to eventually be my horse agility partner when she is old enough, so I want to start slowly introducing her to things like this. The bag still smelt like feed, so they were not afraid of it at all, and quickly were walking all over it and pawing at it. Once they were finished exploring the bag, I worked with Bliss on liberty leading over the bag, around the pasture, and then over some fallen branches. The day has been so beautiful that I couldn't leave them, so I got Ella out for a nice walk on our road. I have been trying to slowly build her up to traveling a lot on the road, as she really enjoys walks, and I believe working on roads is great for helping self trim their hooves. Ella still isn't that comfortable being groomed all over or touched, so we are still needing to work on that as well. Overall it was a nice day.


----------



## Crimson Rose (Dec 7, 2022)

Yesterday I had a quick "desensitization" lesson with Bliss and Christmas decorations.  She did decent, but I had a headache, the wind was blowing, and I didn't have any help to take pictures, so this is as good as we got picture wise. She did allow me to put a tree skirt on her back, and it was really cute, but the wind kept blowing it off.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 7, 2022)

Darn wind! She is so cute!!


----------



## Crimson Rose (Dec 7, 2022)

Kelly said:


> Darn wind! She is so cute!!


Thank you! I absolutely love her!


----------



## Crimson Rose (Dec 7, 2022)

Oh, and someone likes the mist function on the water hose.  With it being eighty degrees out I can't blame her.


----------



## Crimson Rose (Dec 9, 2022)

As I went outside today to work with the ponies, Bliss was laying down sleeping in the sun, and allowed me to walk up and get a good picture before getting up. I spent the day reviewing things with her: grooming, touch acceptance all over, picking up her feet, haltering, leading, and backing. She was a good girl, but seemed somewhat distracted today, but it could have just been the heat. The poor filly was sweating some under her winter coat. I then got Ella out, and worked on quickly grooming her and spraying her with fly spray. We are still working with her touch acceptance and being patient with grooming, as she really doesn't care for being touched much. I then took her on a nice grazing walk slowly going further and further away out of Bliss' view. Ella did really well, and I rewarded her afterwards with a long graze back in my woods in the shade.


----------



## Crimson Rose (Dec 23, 2022)

My fluffy Shetland girls are enjoying their warm mash meals today


----------



## Crimson Rose (Dec 27, 2022)

Today I worked on Bliss tying, and holding her feet up so that I could clean out her hooves in preparation for her first trim once I get my trimming tools in the mail. I have been studying these past few months on becoming a barefoot trimmer for my ponies, and I feel confident about carefully giving it a try. I worked on pressure and release with scratches as a reward, when working on tying, and Bliss did well. She is very light and sensitive for a baby, and such a quick learner. We also worked on leading and backing. I then took Ella out for her walk on our driveway to help self trim her feet, and then worked on touch acceptance which she still is having trouble with. I am starting her this week on some supplements that I hope will help her with digestive comfort, calmness, weight gain. She did okay with the training, but isn't as calm as I would like. She had a wonderful time on the walk though as usual, and is excited each time she sees me with her halter. I am so glad that both of my ponies are always happy to work with me, and always meet me at the gate.


----------



## Standards Equine (Dec 29, 2022)

Crimson Rose said:


> As I went outside today to work with the ponies, Bliss was laying down sleeping in the sun, and allowed me to walk up and get a good picture before getting up. I spent the day reviewing things with her: grooming, touch acceptance all over, picking up her feet, haltering, leading, and backing. She was a good girl, but seemed somewhat distracted today, but it could have just been the heat. The poor filly was sweating some under her winter coat. I then got Ella out, and worked on quickly grooming her and spraying her with fly spray. We are still working with her touch acceptance and being patient with grooming, as she really doesn't care for being touched much. I then took her on a nice grazing walk slowly going further and further away out of Bliss' view. Ella did really well, and I rewarded her afterwards with a long graze back in my woods in the shade.


Looking at the pictures, I'd be rather concerned about the body condition of Ella. Has she had a good dose of three of antiparasitic treatment? Obviously you're feeding well, Bliss looks lovely, but Ella shouldn't be so thin. You're doing such an awesome job as a mini mom, I'm sure you're on it. Perhaps it's a dental issue?


----------



## Crimson Rose (Dec 29, 2022)

Standards Equine said:


> Looking at the pictures, I'd be rather concerned about the body condition of Ella. Has she had a good dose of three of antiparasitic treatment? Obviously you're feeding well, Bliss looks lovely, but Ella shouldn't be so thin. You're doing such an awesome job as a mini mom, I'm sure you're on it. Perhaps it's a dental issue?


You are definitely right. She came to me neglected and very underweight, more so then I have posted pictures about. She had a body score of a two to three. She hadn't had any kind of anything done to her in years. I have had her seen by an equine dentist, dewormed twice, and now have her on Succeed. She is doing much better, but still isn't where I would like. She also had no muscle mass, and I have been walking her to try to help with that. I am about to add flaxseed to her meals as well. She has been on unlimited hay, and a 14/7 protein fat ratio grain.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 29, 2022)

Do you have access to alfalfa? It has been proven to be very helpful for underfed horses. And it is good for building muscle.


----------



## Crimson Rose (Dec 29, 2022)

Marsha Cassada said:


> Do you have access to alfalfa? It has been proven to be very helpful for underfed horses. And it is good for building muscle.


Just alfalfa pellets, I might have to end up adding those as well


----------



## Crimson Rose (Dec 29, 2022)

For reference on Ella's journey, I will post a picture of her as a three year old, a picture from the first day that I had her that helps show her condition, and a picture of her wet in the rain from today, to show her progress  I am kind of surprised that no one asked me about her body condition until now. I honestly went originally to buy only Bliss, but got Ella along as well for super cheap due to her condition. I bought them from a retiring breeder, and couldn't leave her alone there. I hope that she continues to heal, and I am starting to see great progress towards her creating a relationship with me as well. She always comes to the gate, whinnies when she sees me, and loves to hang around me when I am in the pasture.


----------



## Dragon Hill (Dec 30, 2022)

Nursing a foal is very hard on a mare. Add all the other factors Ella is recovering from and your good care and time is all she needs.


----------



## Standards Equine (Dec 30, 2022)

Oh @Crimson Rose , you're doing a great job, and they're so lucky to be in your care, especially Ella girl! You definitely know what you're doing and she'll continue to come along. It pulls so hard on my heart strings, rehabbing the living skeletons. It's been a few years now since our last, but we had 2 seniors (one a nursing mare plus colt on side) who came into our care one summer. Both of them, body scores of 1-2. Within months, they looked the same as the rest of the herd. The mare was out on pasture, but was infested with parasites (we treated with 5 days of Safe Guard, I believe) and would not eat regular timothy grass. She wanted Alfalfa. Well, we have warmbloods, she got alfalfa. The gelding was early 20s and was in a mixed herd pasture. He was a retired grand prix jumper, didn't understand life "in the herd on a pasture" and deteriorated. He also had fewer teeth. So we tended to his dietary needs, cleaned him out twice good with dewormer and he remained a fat old man for his last several years with us. 
I might suggest having a fecal collection analyzed for any parasites holding on. Her weakened immune system could contribute to them not getting completely cleaned out. Otherwise, please continue to do the fantastic work you have going on! I really enjoy reading about your progress!


----------



## Crimson Rose (Dec 30, 2022)

@Dragon Hill @Standards Equine 
Rehabbing is definitely rewarding! It is so very sad at the state some people let their horses get in. I just don't understand it. It really breaks your heart, especially the horses who have given their owners so much. I am glad that I get to help Ella. She reminds me so much of the pony that I grew up with and learned to ride on.


----------



## Crimson Rose (Jan 6, 2023)

I am so ready for springtime! These short days, crazy weather, plus sinus issues are about to drive me crazy!  I did get to spend time walking Ella a few times this week, and we worked on touch acceptance more. She is getting much better, and I believe that she is finally settling in, and that her tummy issues are healing. She looks for me at the gate, and is so happy to go walking around our property. Some days she grazes more, and some days she wants to expire more. I just love her calm, quiet nature. After walking with Ella, I later worked with Bliss on tying, grooming while tied, and picking out her hooves while tied. She did well, but needs work on staying patient, which will come with time. I gave her many little breaks without to walk around. I then introduced her to fly spray, which she didn't really like the feel of. We will have to work on being calm and still for that in the future. She then did so well leading, backing, and standing that I decided to take her outside the pasture for the first time by herself. She was a little excited, but did her best to be good. She enjoyed grazing in someplace new, and walking around. I can't wait to spend more time walking her, and seeing her reaction to new things and adventures.


----------



## Crimson Rose (Tuesday at 3:37 PM)

Bliss had a not so fun to her, day today. LOL! First she had lots of tying practice while I worked on rasping her front hooves, with tons of scratches and grooming with her favorite curry comb as a reward with breaks. Needless to say, she wasn't a fan, but they really needed to get done, and we definitely have plans on working on that later. She wasn't necessarily bad or anything, just acted like a impatient baby, which of course is understandable. Then later, I groomed her the best that I could considering her current teddy bear like coat, in order to take pictures for her first online miniature horse shows this month. She was pretty impatient on this after a while as well, and we had to take some time learning to calmly stretch while I also tried to teach my young son how to take the pictures for me. It was very interesting to say the least! I am very proud of my son for taking the pictures and helping me, but Bliss on the other hand definitely needs a break and some fun time with me for our next training session. I don't think that we damaged our relationship by any means, but I do think that she thinks I was less fun today then usual. LOL! Enjoy the show photos! Hopefully the next ones will be even better!


----------



## MaryFlora (Wednesday at 8:35 AM)

Your son did a great job and I did enjoy your photos very much!

Bliss looks clean and very pretty. It’s been so many years since I’ve shown, way before online miniature shows, which sounds like such a good idea to engage people and their horses! ”Way back then”, the practice was for the mini to stand square, but I do like the slight stretch Bliss is holding.

Good luck in the show! She’s a gem!


----------



## Crimson Rose (Wednesday at 10:19 AM)

Thank you!  We still have so many things to work on, but Bliss has come such a long way from being unhandled a few months ago. I am proud of her.


----------



## Crimson Rose (Wednesday at 10:57 AM)

Well, today didn't go very well. I feel bad for poor Bliss. I went out to work on rasping her back hooves, and she did well as I was cleaning out her hooves, until she spooked and started pulling back. I didn't realize that the poor baby had ants crawling on her front feet, that must have started when I was getting my tools ready for her trim. I as fast as possible untied her and took her halter off to allow her to try to rub them off, and also have the freedom to move around. She did her best to get them off, and was quite upset over it. I am sure that it definitely didn't feel good!  After it was over I went over to her and spent some time giving her scratches, and some treats to end on a good note. She was very kind and sweet as usual, it was just I who still felt bad!


----------

